# Fiat 2.3 Euro 5 engine



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

HI
Can I ask if anyone with the new Fiat 2.3 Euro 5 engine finds it ok? The reason I ask is we are buying a new Rapido with the new engine and on the test drive we found it a little sluggish but as it had only done 66 miles we put it down to the engine still being tight…..can you reassure us?  
Gary


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

greygit said:


> HI
> Can I ask if anyone with the new Fiat 2.3 Euro 5 engine finds it ok? The reason I ask is we are buying a new Rapido with the new engine and on the test drive we found it a little sluggish but as it had only done 66 miles we put it down to the engine still being tight…..can you reassure us?
> Gary


What size and weight Rapido is it and what is the BHP 130 or 150?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Had a new Autotrail in January with Euro 5 - 2.3ltr engine 130bhp.
Van is rated at 4250kg gross weight and I run around 4000kg, Is a Highline model with large overhead bed.
Have done 6,000 miles to date with 2 return trips to Spain, so lots of varied roads plus the hilly Pyrenees.

Cant say I find it anyway sluggish, more than adequate to do the job. My previous van was the 2.8jtd (2005 older style non X250) however that had a re-map and so it's hard to compare against that. Overall fuel economy at present is 27mpg..


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

rayc said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > HI
> ...


It's a 24 foot 6 series 2.3 130bhp much the same size and weight as our present Chassoun welcome 64 but it doesn't seem so nippy.


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning,

I have a Swift Bolero 724FB GVW 4250kgs and have found no problems in 3000 miles.

Fiat issued a recall for new engine software but have not noticed any difference since it has been carried out and the dealer's service manager could not tell me why it was required.


----------

